# Victoria 18 vs Com-Pac 16



## rlalaw (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi - I'd appreciate any advice/thoughts you could share..

I'm a novice sailor, looking for my first boat.... a small, trailerable boat that I might be able to sleep on (very occassionally).. I live in Boston, and would like to do some coastal cruising, in the harbor and maybe inside Cape Cod. These 2 boats are for sale near me, in the approximate same price range ($1800 and $2100). They seem like they're both in decent shape. I tried to paste the links to the ads below, but I'm sure they will be offline in the next couple of weeks..

Please share any knowledge you have of either. THANKS!

1979 com-pac 16 (with trailer, 4hp motor, small jib): http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/boa/365615088.html

1983 victoria 18 (with trailer, no motor): http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/boa/368006604.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Compac's are pretty solid little boats... and make far more sense than the victoria 18, since the compac has both an outboard motor and a trailer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Victoria will sail better..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Not really... if you can't get the boat to the water.. it won't sail well at all... and a trailer and outboard will cost some money.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has a trailer - just doesn't have a motor, and a purist doesn't need one of those


----------



## rlalaw (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks for the insight. I will be checking out the ComPac this week, and the Victoria over the weekend.. Is it safe to say that the Victoria is more stable,as well as faster?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rlalaw-

It is a bigger boat, so it is going to be marginally faster and stable... but boats in that size range aren't known for their stability overall.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Victoria 18 is based on McVay minuette hull. Has a long fin keel with attached rudder. (I believe someone here once said these cannot be called Full Keels). I sailed a Minutte for years. Pretty stable for a small boat. Not familiar with the Compac 16. Does it have a weighted keel or is it a dingy? 

I would go with the keel model. Then again I am biased and always loved the Minuette.

I suspect both are suited to stay within your Bay rather than sail down the coast.

Have fun!

Mike


----------



## rlalaw (Jul 7, 2007)

the Com-Pac is has a similar keel - I think it's 450 lbs for a 1000 lb boat. 12" draft..

I've heard good things about both the Victoria and the Com-Pac. The Victoria seems like it's built a little heartier, but the Com-Pac is also quite solid and has some benefits..


----------

